# People with Vividstorm motorized screens and a UST projector…have a few questions.



## clipghost

People with Vividstorm motorized screens and a UST projector…have a few questions.

How are you liking the screen? How is your setup? I am trying to see if I can put this in front of an OLED TV easily. Currently trying to see if I can make this work with a Formovie Theater or AWOL-3500 on a nice media console while trying to fit a center somewhere as well. Just want to see some setups.

Does the projector and Screen have to be on the same level or can I put the UST lower?

What media console are you using? 

Thoughts on Perforated version versus the non-Perforated?

How is the quality of the screens + customer support good?

Thanks!


----------



## Brajesh

I'll have the same combo as you hopefully soon, with a 120" Vividstorm (non-perforated). Looking to do a set-up like this. I've read good reviews of Vividstorm, especially their customer service. Glad about this as I'm a little concerned about potential waves or marks.


----------



## clipghost

Brajesh said:


> I'll have the same combo as you hopefully soon, with a 120" Vividstorm (non-perforated). Looking to do a set-up like this. I've read good reviews of Vividstorm, especially their customer service. Glad about this as I'm a little concerned about potential waves or marks.


Ya I am trying to find a cabinet hack people recommend for the AWOL-3500? I have seen the Ikea Besta one people use for the Formovie but it won't fit the AWOL. Maybe someone has some guidance or ideas? Trying to find a deep and low height console is a challenge.


----------



## arsenalfc89

The UST will have to be lower, in the case the AWOL is lower. Mine is level till my cabinet comes in but haven’t had issues yet. The quality is great but towards the far edge of the screen it curves a little bit due to the tension strings but this doesn’t cause issues during viewing. You can always bring in the left and right edges .5 to 1 inch if you don’t want those curves, again not an issue during viewing. This is a .6 gain screen so unless you have really good light control, more brightness from the UST is VERY critical.


----------



## clipghost

arsenalfc89 said:


> The UST will have to be lower, in the case the AWOL is lower. Mine is level till my cabinet comes in but haven’t had issues yet. The quality is great but towards the far edge of the screen it curves a little bit due to the tension strings but this doesn’t cause issues during viewing. You can always bring in the left and right edges .5 to 1 inch if you don’t want those curves, again not an issue during viewing. This is a .6 gain screen so unless you have really good light control, more brightness from the UST is VERY critical.


Got it! Can you post a picture of your cabinet/setup? Would appreciate it!


----------



## arsenalfc89

clipghost said:


> Got it! Can you post a picture of your cabinet/setup? Would appreciate it!


They are still working on it but it will be a little similar to the white one. Mine is the black one and I’ll post a picture when it’s done. Had them add venting and hidden slots for soundbar connections.


----------



## bilbrough

I think vividstorm's floor rising screen is not only convenient but also has a good anti-light effect. What I have set up for my room are ceiling mounted lights, and turning the lights on doesn't affect the projection.


----------



## oplop

clipghost said:


> Ya I am trying to find a cabinet hack people recommend for the AWOL-3500? I have seen the Ikea Besta one people use for the Formovie but it won't fit the AWOL. Maybe someone has some guidance or ideas? Trying to find a deep and low height console is a challenge.


Ikea Platsa could work? I'm not familiar with the AWOL's dimensions, but I'd be surprised if it doesn't fit in a 80x55x40 cm Platsa.


----------



## clipghost

oplop said:


> Ikea Platsa could work? I'm not familiar with the AWOL's dimensions, but I'd be surprised if it doesn't fit in a 80x55x40 cm Platsa.


It would fit but can you put a drawer in it? So it slides forward. And is there a TV cabinet version of it?


----------



## oplop

clipghost said:


> It would fit but can you put a drawer in it? So it slides forward. And is there a TV cabinet version of it?


Sure you can, but IKEA's own drawers are a bit flimsy if you plan to put a projector on it - if you go with a drawer for it, it's better to get a sturdier one on Amazon.

I got the Platsa for my Formovie Theater and just cut a big hole on the top of the frame so that the projector can remain in the same position all the time. There isn't a TV cabinet version of it, I ended up just using it without the back panel to ensure good airflow ie. lower operating temperature. Alternatively you could just cut a whole to the back panel for the cables.


----------



## clipghost

oplop said:


> Sure you can, but IKEA's own drawers are a bit flimsy if you plan to put a projector on it - if you go with a drawer for it, it's better to get a sturdier one on Amazon.
> 
> I got the Platsa for my Formovie Theater and just cut a big hole on the top of the frame so that the projector can remain in the same position all the time. There isn't a TV cabinet version of it, I ended up just using it without the back panel to ensure good airflow ie. lower operating temperature. Alternatively you could just cut a whole to the back panel for the cables.


Can you send a few pictures of your setup along with links to the products you bought? I would really appreciate it! Where I am, I can't seem to find the Drawer on Ikea.com


----------



## oplop

It's not much of a setup yet and very much WIP (don't mind the rough cuts) but here you go! I got the idea for using Platsa from a discussion at another forum, you can probably find it if you google "ikea hack platsa ust cabinet" .

Platsa frame PLATSA Frame, white, 80x55x40 cm - IKEA
Hjälpa shelf HJÄLPA Shelf, white, 80x55 cm - IKEA
Lätthet legs LÄTTHET Leg, adjustable, white - IKEA
If you want to go for a drawer instead, there are many that work with the Platsa system PLATSA drawers


----------



## 249766785

I bought an S Pro floor curtain. Just put it on the floor and use it. It's easy.
But I'm also going to buy a cabinet for the projector and screen before the wet weather sets in.


----------



## Lion DD

I think the UST projector needs to be placed a little lower than the vividstorm screen, but the screen can adjust the height of the black border, which is very convenient.
If you plan to put speakers behind the screen, it's acceptable to spend more than $20 for a sound-through feature.
When I bought the vividstorm screen, the customer service was very patient and responsible. The overall feeling is still very recommended.


----------



## clipghost

Lion DD said:


> I think the UST projector needs to be placed a little lower than the vividstorm screen, but the screen can adjust the height of the black border, which is very convenient.
> If you plan to put speakers behind the screen, it's acceptable to spend more than $20 for a sound-through feature.
> When I bought the vividstorm screen, the customer service was very patient and responsible. The overall feeling is still very recommended.


Did you end up buying the perforated screen?


----------



## Brajesh

Do you all leave your screen rolled up or have it retracted down after each use? I’m leaning on former to minimize wear & tear on the motor. Only negative would be dust, dirt collecting inside the exposed housing.


----------



## arsenalfc89

Brajesh said:


> Do you all leave your screen rolled up or have it retracted down after each use? I’m leaning on former to minimize wear & tear on the motor. Only negative would be dust, dirt collecting inside the exposed housing.


Left it up for a a year and yeah the screen will collect dust but honestly doesn’t impact viewing. Now I have it going down tho. I figured the QC accounted for wear and tear by testing it far beyond normal usage.


----------



## Lion DD

clipghost said:


> Did you end up buying the perforated screen?


No,I don't have speakers, I just bought the S PRO and it works great


----------



## ng4ever

Awesome.

Can anyone tell me does the vividstorm screens floor rising move when a ceiling fan is on or any fan ? 

That or even the AC ?


----------



## Shoob

ng4ever said:


> Awesome.
> 
> Can anyone tell me does the vividstorm screens floor rising move when a ceiling fan is on or any fan ?
> 
> That or even the AC ?


My 100” doesn’t move with either my ceiling fan nor AC running..


----------



## ng4ever

Shoob said:


> My 100” doesn’t move with either my ceiling fan nor AC running..


Thank you.


----------



## ng4ever

Seems like certain people watch my posts lol. No big deal just find it interesting.


----------



## Makabaka_

wow. So many amazing screen cabinet designs. VIVIDSTORM cabinets have never disappointed me. Combine it with the cabinet, it looks good and saves space.


----------



## ng4ever

Not for $14,000


----------



## Makabaka_

Brajesh said:


> Do you all leave your screen rolled up or have it retracted down after each use? I’m leaning on former to minimize wear & tear on the motor. Only negative would be dust, dirt collecting inside the exposed housing.


Perhaps putting the screen away is a better option. Because dust will fall into the screen. Or some other unknown objects may also fall into the casing. At this time, when you put it away again, the screen material may be worn away.


----------

